# Wife has lesbian porn on search history



## Jmcmurry (7 mo ago)

I was looking up parts on wife's phone and when I went back to history to get to a parts site I noticed in her search history that she looked at lesbian porn. I laughed ,then got to thinking about it. So I went threw her history and yes on several occasions she looked up lesbian porn.
So my question is,
Is this something I need to ask her about? Is this something she is wanting and do I need to let her act on her fantasy? I mean I glad it's not regular man on woman porn ! ,but also wondering if she want her private lesbian experience. I joked around with her today and her being another woman. She told me she strictly dic-ly. So should I just leave it alone and wait to see if it comes up in her history again? So thankful it wasn't bbc , gangbang or male on female porn !! I just want her to live out her fanasty with or without me.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

What a person fantasizes about is not necessarily what they wish to do in real life. She may be stimulated by other aspects of porn than the actual act itself.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't get why you are ok with lesbian porn but not heterosexual porn unless if course you are hoping to join in. 
I suspect it's purely fantasy, hopefully she doesn't actually want to act on it by cheating.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I don't get why you are ok with lesbian porn but not heterosexual porn unless if course you are hoping to join in.
> I suspect it's purely fantasy, hopefully she doesn't actually want to act on it by cheating.


Most men don't view lesbian acts the same as homosexual men sex. It doesnt register as cheating the same with them.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Here we go again. Another man acting all stupidly the moment he fantasizes about his woman havin sex with another woman. How pathetic and stupid today's men have become.

These pathetic men are for surely missing some brain cells, have little respect for themselves and their relationship, plus, guess they forgot that regardless of how "civilized" we have become, we're still creatures of nature and as such all the biological implications still apply.

This OP dude, seems to either forgotten or never really learned human nature, specially women's emotional attachments.

Listen dude. You let your wife (if she were incline to) to start ****ing with other women or men for all it matters and before you ****ing know it, you're left in the dust, sucking your thumb.
Is this what you're looking for. I tell you because if you were to peruse here or any other sites for cases we're the stupidly man wanted to see his woman with another woman the end result was his woman falling in love with the other woman, and taking her children (if any), child support, alimony, the house (for the children to live until they're of age) and bringing in the other woman, while the idiot had to go live at an apartment, eating Ramen soup.

Snap back to reality, and let fantasies be just that. Your wife might entertain herself with lesbian porn the same way she might entertain herself watching bestiality porn. That doesn't mean that she wants to have sex with another woman, or to have sex with a dog.

Warning to you: becareful what you wish for because you might get it.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Jmcmurry said:


> I was looking up parts on wife's phone and when I went back to history to get to a parts site I noticed in her search history that she looked at lesbian porn. I laughed ,then got to thinking about it. So I went threw her history and yes on several occasions she looked up lesbian porn.
> So my question is,
> Is this something I need to ask her about? Is this something she is wanting and do I need to let her act on her fantasy? I mean I glad it's not regular man on woman porn ! ,but also wondering if she want her private lesbian experience. I joked around with her today and her being another woman. She told me she strictly dic-ly. So should I just leave it alone and wait to see if it comes up in her history again? So thankful it wasn't bbc , gangbang or male on female porn !! I just want her to live out her fanasty with or without me.


Welcome to TAM!
Communication about fantasy is harmless and can help bring you and her closer, so if you want to ask her outright about fantasies I think that would be healthy.

Fantasies are tricky business. I am of the mind that whatever you and your wife do in the bedroom is fine and if she wants to try different things then you both should consider and plan that. As long as it’s just you and her.

However, If you’re thinking of bringing a third person into your marriage bed then you’re crossing into very dangerous territory. Person after person on here will tell you that is a huge step that has a high likelihood to end your marriage. Let that stay in fantasyland! Let her have her lesbian fantasies and they stay right where they are.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

jonty30 said:


> Most men don't view lesbian acts the same as homosexual men sex. It doesnt register as cheating the same with them.


Very hypocritical though.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

And your point is......?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Rob_1 said:


> Here we go again. Another man acting all stupidly the moment he fantasizes about his woman havin sex with another woman. How pathetic and stupid today's men have become.
> 
> These pathetic men are for surely missing some brain cells, have little respect for themselves and their relationship, plus, guess they forgot that regardless of how "civilized" we have become, we're still creatures of nature and as such all the biological implications still apply.
> 
> ...


I agree with you about some of today's men being so pathetic and stupid. Thankfully there are still a lot of sensible and decent man around to balance them out.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I keep seeing men post “I don’t compare my wife to porn,” and yet, this. 🙄 Did you tell her you searched her phone history?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Jmcmurry said:


> I was looking up parts on wife's phone and when I went back to history to get to a parts site I noticed in her search history that she looked at lesbian porn. I laughed ,then got to thinking about it. So I went threw her history and yes on several occasions she looked up lesbian porn.
> So my question is,
> Is this something I need to ask her about? Is this something she is wanting and do I need to let her act on her fantasy? I mean I glad it's not regular man on woman porn ! ,but also wondering if she want her private lesbian experience. I joked around with her today and her being another woman. She told me she strictly dic-ly. So should I just leave it alone and wait to see if it comes up in her history again? So thankful it wasn't bbc , gangbang or male on female porn !! I just want her to live out her fanasty with or without me.


You want her to live out her fantasy with or without you?

You sound like a worshipping follower of your wife. I don't mean that to be an offensive comment, I mean it as a true observation.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Are you happy in your marriage? Yes? Then don't break it.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

You should probably ask but she may be too embarassed to discuss. Lesbian porn contains a LOT of oral sex. My guess she doesn't want a woman but there is something she wants you to do more of.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

It sounds like your wife might be bi-curious. Or, as suggested above, she might just want you to perform more oral sex on her. It might be both.

Maybe you should try suggesting that the two of you watch porn together. Let her choose the genre and see what she picks. Just be cool about everything and apply no pressure.

Stay off of her phone now too. Respect her privacy. Let her know that you're willing and able to have discussions about your sex lives together.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

First, stay off her phone. Second, this just may be a fantasy. Bet you have some, too, some that get you off but you would not do IRL. Maybe suggest watching some lesbian porn together? See what happens. I know the idea and viewing lesbian porn can turn on my wife if she’s in that mood. Will she? Who knows. Has she? Says she never has. Relax and stop playing detective.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I keep seeing men post “I don’t compare my wife to porn,” and yet, this. 🙄 Did you tell her you searched her phone history?


Betting that’s a solid ”no” about searching her phone’s history.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Maybe she's sick to death of watching men get 20-minute BJs while women get 7 seconds of so-called foreplay before these mouth-breathers start pounding away at every orifice she has - with no foreplay (or natural lube) until *he* comes. 

And not for nuthin', but why on earth *men* want to see the "money shot" is truly a mystery to me - it sounds kind of gay, guys....

Anyway, maybe she's tired of the repetitious crap the porn industry keeps cranking out.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Maybe she's sick to death of watching men get 20-minute BJs while women get 7 seconds of so-called foreplay before these mouth-breathers start pounding away at every orifice she has - with no foreplay (or natural lube) until *he* comes.
> 
> And not for nuthin', but why on earth *men* want to see the "money shot" is truly a mystery to me - it sounds kind of gay, guys....
> 
> Anyway, maybe she's tired of the repetitious crap the porn industry keeps cranking out.


I was trying to think of a way to explain why a non-gay woman would watch lesbian porn and this is it. It’s actually NOT that sexy to watch men use a woman while she pretends to enjoy it. Some (not all) MF is uncomfortable to watch because the woman has dead eyes and her acting is clearly acting.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I was trying to think of a way to explain why a non-gay woman would watch lesbian porn and this is it. It’s actually NOT that sexy to watch men use a woman while she pretends to enjoy it. Some (not all) MF is uncomfortable to watch because the woman has dead eyes and her acting is clearly acting.


Lesbian porn typically has a lot more eroticism and making out and foreplay and often shows full bodies rather than zoomed in on genitalia so close you can count the hair follicles. 

It’s generally a lot more erotic and sensual and less threatening and less penis and PIV and ejaculation focused than straight porn.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> Lesbian porn typically has a lot more eroticism and making out and foreplay and often shows full bodies rather than zoomed in on genitalia so close you can count the hair follicles.
> 
> It’s generally a lot more erotic and sensual and less threatening and less penis and PIV and ejaculation focused than straight porn.


Thank you, this is what I was trying to figure out how to say. I need another cup of coffee. I wanted to say “less threatening” but I was afraid of how it would come across.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Maybe she's sick to death of watching men get 20-minute BJs while women get 7 seconds of so-called foreplay before these mouth-breathers start pounding away at every orifice she has - with no foreplay (or natural lube) until *he* comes.
> 
> And not for nuthin', but why on earth *men* want to see the "money shot" is truly a mystery to me - it sounds kind of gay, guys....
> 
> Anyway, maybe she's tired of the repetitious crap the porn industry keeps cranking out.


Not all men are pigs that only think of themselves and getting their rocks off.

I am a tender loving man that can please any woman that needs plenty of foreplay. She orgasms before me, and as many times as she wants, before I orgasm, or I haven't done my job! I'm NOT happy unless she is!


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

Last time I checked 'women's most common sexual fantasies', encounter with another woman was #1. It was the second last time, and the time before that too. 

If you have eyes it's easy to tell if she is actually sexually attracted to women IRL. Her body language around women, the offhand remarks and second glances...

No action required. Leave it be.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Jmcmurry said:


> I was looking up parts on wife's phone and when I went back to history to get to a parts site I noticed in her search history that she looked at lesbian porn. I laughed ,then got to thinking about it. So I went threw her history and yes on several occasions she looked up lesbian porn.
> So my question is,
> Is this something I need to ask her about? Is this something she is wanting and do I need to let her act on her fantasy? I mean I glad it's not regular man on woman porn ! ,but also wondering if she want her private lesbian experience. I joked around with her today and her being another woman. She told me she strictly dic-ly. So should I just leave it alone and wait to see if it comes up in her history again? So thankful it wasn't bbc , gangbang or male on female porn !! I just want her to live out her fanasty with or without me.


I do not post in topics about porn in any forum but I would like to caution you about one thing for your benefit. If you love your wife and value your marriage then do NOT encourage your wife for private lesbian experience, or entertain the possibility of bringing a 3rd person into your marriage. This experiment might not end well for you and your marriage. Be her exclusive man or you will risk loosing her respect down the road.

Fantasy is NOT reality but one's imagination for "sexual stimulation," and it is _harmless_ in one's mind. Reality can be a much different experience, however.

Perfectly straight people watch porn out of curiosity (or to have sexual release when feeling horny). Nothing more.



Longtime Hubby said:


> First, stay off her phone. Second, this just may be a fantasy. Bet you have some, too, some that get you off but you would not do IRL. Maybe suggest watching some lesbian porn together? See what happens. I know the idea and viewing lesbian porn can turn on my wife if she’s in that mood. Will she? Who knows. Has she? Says she never has. Relax and stop playing detective.


I see no problem with a husband checking his wife's phone. This might not be a one-off habit.

I have access to my wife's phone; she have have access to mine in fairness. This is actually *better* for the relationship. Some days ago, a woman reached out to me through whatsapp for marketing cosmetics. I responded to her that I am a man and this stuff is not for me. A day or two later, my wife informed me that she have blocked this woman (she have never blocked a contact before but she felt that this one should be). I respected her decision.


----------



## David60525 (Oct 5, 2021)

Jmcmurry said:


> I was looking up parts on wife's phone and when I went back to history to get to a parts site I noticed in her search history that she looked at lesbian porn. I laughed ,then got to thinking about it. So I went threw her history and yes on several occasions she looked up lesbian porn.
> So my question is,
> Is this something I need to ask her about? Is this something she is wanting and do I need to let her act on her fantasy? I mean I glad it's not regular man on woman porn ! ,but also wondering if she want her private lesbian experience. I joked around with her today and her being another woman. She told me she strictly dic-ly. So should I just leave it alone and wait to see if it comes up in her history again? So thankful it wasn't bbc , gangbang or male on female porn !! I just want her to live out her fanasty with or without me.


I'd pursue on questioning, you could lose your wife or deal with Palamony.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> I do not post in topics about porn in any forum but I would like to caution you about one thing for your benefit. If you love your wife and value your marriage then do NOT encourage your wife for private lesbian experience, or try to entertain the possibility of bringing a 3rd person into your marriage. This experiment might not end well for you and your marriage. Just be her only man and partner or you might risk loosing her respect down the road.
> 
> Fantasy is NOT reality but one's imagination for "sexual stimulation," and it is _harmless_ in one's mind. Reality can be a much different experience, however.
> 
> ...


Trust. A novel concept. But if there’s no trust and you feel the need to check each other’s phones, that relationship is doomed.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Trust. A novel concept. But if there’s no trust and you feel the need to check each other’s phones, that relationship is doomed.


I disagree with you. How many people have found out the hard way that it can be helpful to "trust but verify," right? Blind trust have its risks. People are not infallible. It can be helpful to check on each other, and have each other's back from time-to-time.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> I disagree with you. How many people have found out the hard way that it can be helpful to "trust but verify," right? Blind trust have its risks. People are not infallible. It can be helpful to check on each other, and have each other's back from time-to-time.


We’d never police each other’s phones. 28 years together as hubby and wife.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Longtime Hubby said:


> We’d never police each other’s phones. 28 years together as hubby and wife.


I respect your decision. Absolutely fine.

I still find your take on this matter "extreme." A couple having access to each other's gadget(s) is not necessarily out of compulsion to "police each other's phones," _*but*_ can be on goodwill basis (kind of expected). Trust can still be there and automatically reassured. This dynamic, is NO way or form suggests that a marriage is doomed or close.

My wife is one of the most puritan women I have ever known - I have virtually no reason to not trust her (she is absolutely trustworthy). WE still have access to each other's gadgets. I can use my wife's phone, and she can use mine whenever she feels the need to. This dynamic is CASUAL and NATURAL in our case. Some might not get this dynamic but it works in (our) case.

I would contend that a man should be concerned if his wife does not grants him access to her phone.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> I respect your decision. Absolutely fine.
> 
> I still find your take on this matter "extreme." A couple having access to each other's gadget(s) is not necessarily out of compulsion to "police each other's phones," _*but*_ can be on goodwill basis (kind of expected). Trust can still be there and automatically reassured. This dynamic, is NO way or form suggests that a marriage is doomed or close.
> 
> ...


Respect is mutual. That’s good. But I would never demand access to my wife’s phone. And she would never demand access to mine. We never policed our kids’ phones. They are two fine adults now.

It’s called trust. If you think that is “extreme,” well, I think you are VERY extreme. Kinda like the thought police in that Tom Cruise movie.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Respect is mutual. That’s good. But I would never demand access to my wife’s phone. And she would never demand access to mine. We never policed our kids’ phones. They are two fine adults now.
> 
> It’s called trust. If you think that is “extreme,” well, I think you are VERY extreme. Kinda like the thought police in that Tom Cruise movie.


Good for you, bro. You might be very lucky, or forgiving.

But you do not seem to realize that too many people got burned when they used to think like you. Sorry but this is the unfortunate reality.

People are different, think differently, and live in different environments. What works for you might not work for everybody in every setting out there.

I fall in the "trust, but verify" camp. WE live in times in which this mindset is better to have.

It is OK for a husband to have access to his wife's phone; same for his wife. There is no need to critic a husband on these lines. The wife probably knows.

People should not critic each other on seemingly trivial matters.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Reminds me of that old line in journalism school: “If your mother says she loves you, check it out.”


----------



## Jmcmurry (7 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> Here we go again. Another man acting all stupidly the moment he fantasizes about his woman havin sex with another woman. How pathetic and stupid today's men have become.
> 
> These pathetic men are for surely missing some brain cells, have little respect for themselves and their relationship, plus, guess they forgot that regardless of how "civilized" we have become, we're still creatures of nature and as such all the biological implications still apply.
> 
> ...


Who do you think you are talking to me like that. I asked for advice not judgment. I've never run into this before and really wanted to know what a woman thinks on the matter. I don't care what porn she watches as long as she is happy! Also do not want to be the one holding her back from fulfilling her fanasty. I'm not a controlling or jealous person. I was wanting woman eyesight on this ,how can a tell me what I woman is thinking are wanting?


Rob_1 said:


> Here we go again. Another man acting all stupidly the moment he fantasizes about his woman havin sex with another woman. How pathetic and stupid today's men have become.
> 
> These pathetic men are for surely missing some brain cells, have little respect for themselves and their relationship, plus, guess they forgot that regardless of how "civilized" we have become, we're still creatures of nature and as such all the biological implications still apply.
> 
> ...


I don't care eithier way. I was wanting womans insight on this. Who better to tell me what a woman is thinking then a another woman. If it's just harmless fantasies then so be it ,but on the other hand if it's something she feels she wants to do in real life then that's something I need to know . It's not my fantasy it's hers and no I don't want to have a 3 some with her and another woman. That's not my thing at all. We have a very great marriage, we have access to each other's phones at all times. I have left mine with her for hours and she has done the same . That's why I asked if this something I need to talk to her about ,cause she left it there for me to see. You know what forget it ,I don't see no real advise on here just a bunch of twisted thinking people putting judgment on me for asking about a concerning matter in my marriage. Thanks


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Jmcmurry said:


> Who do you think you are talking to me like that. I asked for advice not judgment. I've never run into this before and really wanted to know what a woman thinks on the matter. I don't care what porn she watches as long as she is happy! Also do not want to be the one holding her back from fulfilling her fanasty. I'm not a controlling or jealous person. I was wanting woman eyesight on this ,how can a tell me what I woman is thinking are wanting?
> 
> 
> I don't care eithier way. I was wanting womans insight on this. Who better to tell me what a woman is thinking then a another woman. If it's just harmless fantasies then so be it ,but on the other hand if it's something she feels she wants to do in real life then that's something I need to know . It's not my fantasy it's hers and no I don't want to have a 3 some with her and another woman. That's not my thing at all. We have a very great marriage, we have access to each other's phones at all times. I have left mine with her for hours and she has done the same . That's why I asked if this something I need to talk to her about ,cause she left it there for me to see. You know what forget it ,I don't see no real advise on here just a bunch of twisted thinking people putting judgment on me for asking about a concerning matter in my marriage. Thanks


You said you don't want to hold her back from fulfilling her fantasy. So presumably faithfulness isn't that important to you?


----------



## hub49 (7 mo ago)

Many people (okay, probably all of us) have fantasies they're content keeping alive only within the recesses of their brain, with no need to make them happen in real life. If you wouldn't want your partner asking you what's rooting around in your brain, and you don't want them nosing into what you search online, then give them the same respect. In some relationships, the partners have a "don't ask, don't tell" philosophy about online behavior. That might be a good direction for you.


----------



## Jmcmurry (7 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> You said you don't want to hold her back from fulfilling her fantasy. So presumably faithfulness isn't that important to you?


Come on it's a fanasty of another woman. Most men do not consider that cheating. My question wasn't about faithfulness. My question was ,what should I do .


----------



## Jmcmurry (7 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I keep seeing men post “I don’t compare my wife to porn,” and yet, this. 🙄 Did you tell her you searched her phone history?


No, once again ,I'm asking do I talk to her about this. I'm need advice on this. Everyone keeps on missing where I said I need advice not judgment. I need to know what I should do from here once I've found out. Leave it alone or talk to her about.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Jmcmurry said:


> Come on it's a fanasty of another woman. Most men do not consider that cheating. My question wasn't about faithfulness. My question was ,what should I do .


Even if you weren’t there? I’m asking generally, that surprises me. I would consider it cheating unless it was a threesome. Then again, I’m not an orgy kind of person just in general so perhaps I’m a prude (by internet standards).


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Jmcmurry said:


> No, once again ,I'm asking do I talk to her about this. I'm need advice on this. Everyone keeps on missing where I said I need advice not judgment. I need to know what I should do from here once I've found out. Leave it alone or talk to her about.


My advice, as a woman: I highly doubt it means she wants to actually be with another woman. FF porn is more erotic and less jarring than MF porn. I would be embarrassed if my husband brought it up. But you know her better than I do.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Jmcmurry said:


> Come on it's a fanasty of another woman. Most men do not consider that cheating. My question wasn't about faithfulness. My question was ,what should I do .


You mentioned her fulfilling her fantasy. That isn't watching porn.


----------



## Jmcmurry (7 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> My advice, as a woman: I highly doubt it means she wants to actually be with another woman. FF porn is more erotic and less jarring than MF porn. I would be embarrassed if my husband brought it up. But you know her better than I do.


Thank you! I needed to hear just that again thank you


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Jmcmurry said:


> Thank you! I needed to hear just that again thank you


Dude, you just made my point. You just want to hear what you want to hear, not the reality of what fulfilling fantasies of this type can, and lead to. Basically what you are saying is if she were actually fantasizing about homosexual sex and wanting to actually do it, you would be all for it.

That's what we all got from you. That's the stupidity you just can get through your head, one of the most likely consequences of her getting into homosexual sex.

I'm out, you seem to be lacking comprehension.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Regardless of anything else, I would just be happy my wife was interested in watching anything sexual and would ask if you and her can watch together. Anything beyond that would warrant discussion as to where you want to go in your marriage but at least sharing some visual fantasy material together could be fun.


----------



## EB123 (Jan 9, 2022)

I’ve watched lesbian porn. Then again, I’m a woman and was married to a woman for years. Might not be the best one to speak on this matter. I always thought maybe married women enjoy watching it because something is lacking in their sex life. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Evan A. Maxwell (6 mo ago)

I think a girl's lesbian fantasy is not very unnatural, IT is very common. But every man has to give them priority according to their sex fantasy. Maybe ***** girls want more softcore for their sex life, So boys should act like soft and ***** type. The best way is to need to talk with her to dill with this ***** fantasy.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

post a link 👯‍♀️ 
like most people they never act on their fantasy , and like all po rn it has nothing to do with real life


----------

